# Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!



## k3kz3 (2. Mai 2010)

*Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Hallo Leute 

Ich hab da mal eine frege, und mal sehn ob ihr mir helfen könnt.
Also...

Vor kurzem hab ich mir ein neuen PC zugelegt, der wiefolgt zusammengesetzt ist.:

OS: Win 7 Ultimate x64 Biuld 7600
MB: ASUS RAMPAGE II Extreme
GK: ATI HD 5870 (900MHZ GPU / 1GB 1200MHZ DDR5)
CPU: Intel Core i7 920 Boxed Kühler/Lüfter @ 3000MHZ bei volllast max 69°c
RAM: 3x 2GB DDR-III von Kingston Hyper-X @ 1600MHZ ( plätze: a1;b1;c1)
NETZTEIL: BQT Dark Power Pro 1200W

Mein Anliegen:

Ich bin ein Leidenschaftlicher Zockergenosse...
Doch seit 1 Woche bin ich am grübeln weshalb ich keins meiner Spiele langzeitig Flüssig spielen kann?!

Ich spiele zb:

ARMA II
GTA IV (ENB v.0.77SORA)
COD: MW1/MW2
Metro 2033
BFBC2
Just Cause 2

Alles flüssig auf höchstem niveau!!
Immer schon seit meinem neuesten PC!

Im Treiber alles auf Optisch Perfekt (PERFORMANCE|.....,.....''|OPTIK)
und in den games das selbe....

aber nun seit geraumer zeit habe ich immer ein ruckeln, was überall auftritt.
so als ob der prozessor einen weg hat...
Ich spiele... alles flüsig (ca. 70FPS @ GTA IV) und ja nach mind. 10 sec. dann gehn sie runter auf 17-22... und a das nur 1-2 sec. und wieder hoch dann..
und das ständig -.-

Ich hab schon paar foren durchsucht.. und hier eben auch shcon gesucht..
aber nix dabei was helfen könnte....
Dabei lief es immer super.
ist es evtl G-Data?

Ich freu mich über jede antwort!
und danke schonmal im vorraus für die grübler unter euch ;D

MFG
k3kz3


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

1.) mal mit dem *Process Explorer* schauen was alles im Hintergrund läuft und dann ggf. mit *Autoruns* den Autostart entrümpeln.
Process Explorer
AutoRuns for Windows

2.) mal alle Temps & Taktraten (CPU, GPU) während dieser Probleme aufzeichnen - z.B. für die Grafikkarte mit dem *MSI Afterburner*.
MSI Afterburner


----------



## Cosaks (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Ich bin jez nicht so der Intel-Mensch, aber ist die CPU nicht verdammt warm?
Takten sich die Intel-Dinger nicht runter bei solchen Temps?


----------



## BaSeMaN (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Geht es Dir hier im speziellen nur um GTA IV weil Du es extra aufführst oder meinst Du allgemein alle Spiele?
Um zu GTA IV mal was zu sagen:
bei dem Spiel sind solche "Framedrops" bzw. Nachladeruckler in gewisser Länge/Stärke fast normal.

GTA IV ist leider performancemäßig etwas UNoptimiert und da du ja auch noch die ENB Series nutzt ist die Beanspruchung noch bedeutend höher.

Also meine Vermutung liegt bei Nachladerucklern aufgrund zu hoher settings bei GTA IV oder aber auch dein Prozessor wird zu warm da Du nur den Boxed-Kühler nutzt
wenns "ihm" zu heiß wird taktet er sich runter,es fängt an zu ruckeln, wird kühler, taktet sich wieder hoch = fps normal und selbes Spiel von vorn.


Hoffe ich konnte bissel helfen
angenehme Nacht noch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Ja das hört sich für micht auch wie ne aktive Schutfunktion von Prozessor oder Grafikkarte an, die haben die Eigenschaft sich kurzzeitig runter zu takten wenn sie zu warm werden. Erstens was für ein Gehäuse hast du und wie viele Lüfter sind da drinn verbau? Du könntest mal die Gehäusewand abnehmen, wenn es dann funktioniert hast du auf jedenfall ein Hitzestau. Lass mal Furmark laufen und poste dann mal die Temperaruren deiner Grafikkarte. Dann lass mal Prime95 laufen und gleichzeitig CPU-Z da kannst du dann sehen ob deine CPU den Takt zurücknimmt wenn dein Prozessor zu heiß wird.


----------



## k3kz3 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Also ersteinmal vielen Dank für eure mühe und eure Antworten! 
Ersteinmal im Allgemeinem...

Ich spiele ja nicht nur GTA IV XD
und die Probleme treten bei fast allen Spielen auf!
und das, auch erst seit geraumer zeit...
Da ist es ja, ich konnte lange zeit alles flüssig mit perfekter andauernder FPS spielen... und wie gesagt auf dem mir höchstmöglichem niveu.

wie gesagt dacht ich ich hab was falsch übertaktet oder ein aktives nicht genutztes programm im hintergrund... kann aber ein sollches nicht ausfindig machen, sollte es dieses geben. evtl G.Data, aber da stimmt eh die auslastung nicht, die G.data anzeigt... und ich höre immer es sei nicht speicher oder cpu belastend wenn eine Vollbild anwendung akitv ist.

Zu meinen Messwerten:

Ich hab Prime 95; CpUZ (CPUID) mal zusammen laufen lassen...
und ja.. wie schon geahnt, (denn das ist ja die neue eigenschaft von i7 cpu's steigert er zunächst die taktrate von 3,02 auf ca. höchstens 3,23 GHz.
im leerlauf hat er dann vorher ca. 31° - 39° gehabt.. unter Pr.95 vollast dann dauerhaft 67° ganze 20minuten lang^^

doch wie gesagt, die Taktrate ging währenddessen nicht runter, sondern anfangs hoch und blieb da^^

Nun hab ich Das mit dem afterburner probiert...
und ja, Ich hab den MSI kombustor Laufen lassen, als Tresstester, und Fraps + den afterburner im hintergrund laufen lassen.
Und man konnte super sehen, das meine GPU bis zu 70° heiß wurde und meine Frames sagen aus, als wenn ein Fetter man versucht ne rolle zu machen 

Schnell auf 60FPS dann 2sec stabil und nichma ne sec. fallend auf 30 oder so (konnt man nich direkt erkennnen, war zu schnell) dann wieder hooch. und immer das selber^^ 
als wenn die Grafikkarte zuckt, aber so ist es auch im spiel!
GTA IV hab ich nur als anspruchvollstes beispiel genommen da ich da eine MAXFPS von nur 49 habe bei höchsten quali einstelungen.
aber ja... dann zuckt er wieder für paar hundertstel und es geht wieder hoch...
und das bei allen anspruchsvollen games^^
is richtig nervig -.-''
wenn das game flüssig läuft, und aber zwischendurch immer mal zuckt =(
MFG


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

70°C auf der GPU sind OK, aber auf der CPU ist das _eindeutig_ zu viel. Nicht nur wegen Performance-Drops, sondern auch wegen der Lebensdauer. (Pro 10°C halbiert sich die etwa.) Außerdem sollte festgehalten werden, dass nicht nur der Takt gedrosselt werden kann. Als Intel dazu technisch noch nicht in der Lage war (z.B. beim P4), wurde kurzerhand die halbe CPU bei konstantem Takt abgeschaltet. Es kann sein, dass die das immer noch so machen. Intel-TDP-Angaben sind ja eh kein rechnerischer Höchstwert sondern die Schwelle, ab der abgeregelt wird.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Versuche deine CPU-Temperatur unter 60°C zu bekommen. Das kann über einen Gehäuselüfter funktionieren (bei der GPU auf maximal 70°C hast du offenbar keinen für die CPU, die CPU ist bei gleicher Belüftung immer kühler als die GPU), oder aber durch einen besseren CPU-Lüfter (boxed klingt für mich immer schon so verdächtig). Schlimmstenfalls hat dann der Turbo-Mode mehr Spielraum.

Andere Prozesse (wie Antivirus) sollten auf einem Multicore aber kein Problem sein — vorausgesetzt, das OS unterscheidet zwischen realen und virtuellen Kernen. Wenn nur zwei mal der gleiche Kern (mit HT) Aufgaben bekommt, kann es zu Engpässen kommen. Windows 6.x sollte dazu aber in der Lage sein. (Bei 6.x aka 2k/XP hat es noch Leistung gebracht, das HT abzuschalten!)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Moinsen,

Nen dauerhaftes AlltagsOc ist meiner Meinung nach mit nem Boxedkühler nicht zu empfehlen,
das halte ich für sehr riskant !!

Zu den Performanceproblemen,
check mal die Energieoptionen von WIN7 und stell ihn mal auf "Höchstleistung" und teste dann noch mal .....


----------



## k3kz3 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Er ist immer auf höchstleistung 
Ich hatte vorher Den Alpenföhn groß Glockner installiert....
da war die CPU aber wärmer^^
Obwohl ich den nichtmal selber installiert hab..
kam der PC direkt vom PC-Shop, und hatte noch ne Q6600 drin.
und die war nicht übertaktet.


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Schau mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...lfe-empfehlung-fuer-kuehlung-benoetigt-4.html

Ein ähnliches Problem, der boxed-Kühler ist da zu schwach gewesen. Er hatte auch Temps um die 70°C.
Mit dem Arctic Cooling Freezer läuft es jetzt, sogar übertaktet auf über 3ghz und Temps um die 50-60°C.


----------



## fpsJunkie (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Also ich schätze mal das deine CPU für den Takt - mit dem Boxedkühler - nicht gemacht ist.
Kauf dir eine ordentlichen Kühler oder lass das übertakten. Die CPU hat doch so auch genug Power.
Und schau mal wie warm die Graka wird.


----------



## k3kz3 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

aber unübertaktet hab ich es auch shcon getestet.^^
und ich bin ja kein anfänger -.-'' 
die GRafikkarte wird sehr warm^^
hab ich aber schon gepostet...
bis zu 76°


----------



## ALDI Nord (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Ganz doofe Frage: Wann hast du das letzte mal den Pc saubergemacht?


----------



## k3kz3 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

noch nie^^
ich habn Thermaltake Kandalf Big Tower^^
da überall lüfter verbaut und so eien geregelten und kühlen luftstrom^^
und da ich erst vor 1 monat meine neuen teile verbaut habe "wie schon vorher gepostet" iss alles rausgekomm an staub und dreck.


----------



## DaNiggi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Wer hat die Lösung? Ich glaube, ich habe die Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kommt sie


Sollten plötzlich alle Spiele ruckeln, selbst die älteren, so könnte es  sehr sehr sehr gut sein, dass die Volt Zahl vom Arbeitsspeicher zu  gering ist.
Erhöhen kann man diese im BIOS.

Die Automatik gab 1,8v vor jedoch sind 2,0v notwendig.

Einfach mal versuchen

Viel Erfolg

Gruß
Niggi


----------



## True Monkey (7. November 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*



DaNiggi schrieb:


> Die Automatik gab 1,8v vor jedoch sind 2,0v notwendig.


 
Dir ist schon klar was die Höchstgrenze bei So 1366 ist 

Spätestens bei 2v hast du den Speichercontroller geschossen und man kann die CPU wegschmeißen 

Und die rams gleich mit 

@TE

Falls du kontollieren willst ob deine CPU Temp für dein prob verantwortlich sind deaktiviere im Bios mal HT.
Ohne die 4 zusätzlichen Threads hat deine CPU gleich 10° weniger unter last.
Ist das prob dann weg weißt du worann es lag ansonsten brauchst du da nicht weitersuchen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. November 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*



DaNiggi schrieb:


> Sollten plötzlich alle Spiele ruckeln, selbst die älteren, so könnte es  sehr sehr sehr gut sein, dass die Volt Zahl vom Arbeitsspeicher zu  gering ist.
> Erhöhen kann man diese im BIOS.
> 
> Die Automatik gab 1,8v vor jedoch sind 2,0v notwendig.



Na dann hoffe ich mal das er das NICHT nachmacht 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon das es die CPU eher nicht übertlebt:
Warum sollte eine zu niedrige Spannung des RAMs ein Ruckeln bei Spielen hervorrufen?
Bei zu niedriger RAM-Spannung wird das RAM - und damit der PC - instabil.
Entweder gibts dann Speicherfehler (Programme stürzen ab bzw beenden sich mit Fehlern) oder Windows-Bluescreens/Freezes.


----------



## k3kz3 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

also, da ihr alle noch fleißig postet, mein problem ist schon lang gelöst 
hab mich voll gewundert, das noch wer antwortet XD
aber iwie is mein beitrag garnich mehr da...
ums kurz und knapp zu machen:

Es lag an einer Bios einstellung, die den Prozessor nicht richtig arbeiten ließ, weil er zu heiß wurde.
leider hab ich jetzt kein schimmer mehr, wellche.... ist schon zu lang her.
aber ich hab ganz einfach diese einstellung ausgemacht, und das problem war weg.
Es war irgendeine Intel einstellung...
wenn ihr es unbedingt wissen wollt, dann schau ich nochmal nach 
mfG, und danke fuer eure hilfe (=

k3kz


----------



## Speed-E (8. November 2010)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Wascheinlich die TM-Option wegen der hohen Temp ausgestellt.


----------



## Infernal005 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Hallo,
ich habe genau das selbe problem!
nach einer gewissen zeit fängts ruckeln an und dann hängt sichs irgendwann auf... kann mir bitte wer helfen?

mfg phil


----------



## k3kz3 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

paar daten wären nett 
und ein beispiel.


----------



## Infernal005 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Hallo,

also ich habe AMD Phenom II X4 955 Processor mit 3.2 GHZ, 4 GB Ram.
Mein Motherboard ist von Asus, und zwar das Asus M3A76-CM.
Das Bios is von American Megatrends Inc. 
Grafikkarte ist die ATI Readon HD 5770 mit 1024 MB Grafikspeicher.

und das Problem das ich habe ist, wenn ich zb Need for Speed Hot Persuit (das neue) starte dann läuft es 2 min ca. ganz normal rund, jedoch dann ruckelt es total so ca 10 sec mit 2 fps... und dann läufts wieder ca 1-2 min rund. dann ruckelts wieder ca 10 sec... und irgendwann hängt sich dann der pc komplett auf...und das ist bei allen neueren spielen genau der selbe fehler..

bitte um hilfe!!

lg Phil


----------



## k3kz3 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

was hast du für einen Kühler/Lüfter für deinen Prozessor verwendet?
Das ist zwar ein komplett andres problem als meins, jedoch könnte es auch an den Taktraten, an an falschen spannungen und somit/oder einfach überhitzung.
kann auch durch ein blockierten luftstrom im tower vorkommen.
wie lang hast du das system schon?
was hast du evtl nachgerüstet?
wie lang besteht dein problem schon?
übertaktest du?
was für ein antivirenprogramm?
mfG


----------



## Infernal005 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Hab nen normalen CPU Lüfter, und wegen der hitze im tower kanns denk ich mal nicht sein weil er nicht wirklich heiß wird..die grafikkarte hat max 70 grad so weit ich gesehn hab.. und wenn er ruckeln anfängt hab ich nur ca 16 -25 % cpu auslastung
nachgerüstet hab ich eig. nix. und übertacktet hab ich auch noch nix. 
Ich hab ihn auch vor ca 3 tagen formatiert und neu aufgesetzt und das problem besteht weiterhin. 
ka wie lang das problem schon besteht.. denke mal seit ein paar monaten..
habe norten antivir

mfg


----------



## k3kz3 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

hmm..
also, wenn du den Boxed AMD Lüfter/Kühler hast...
Nichts übertaktet...
Am OS (Betriebssystem) liegts dann auch nich (wegn neuinstall).
Die Grafikkarte ist meines erachtens auch ok...
Und wenn du an der Hardware nichts geändert hast bevor das Problem auftrat...
Würde ich dir mal raten villeicht mal die RAMS auf Fehler zu testen..
Oder Die CPU selbst. denn wenn du bei einem Game wie NFS HP 2010 nur 16-25% hast ist das denke ich ziemlich wenig.. ich hab nen Ci7 965 und hab 55% ca. bei 1920x1080@ 60Hz in 3D und x32 AA von Nvidia zugeteilt. und das ist schon wenig wie ich finde xD (eben getestet)
und mal das Bios zurückzusetzen (mit der Option Load Setup Defaults + Save and Exit).
hat mir schon oft geholfen.. obwohl ich zugeben muss ka warum 
ansonsten fällt mir spontan nichts weiter ein...
Ich denk mal deine Treiber sind aktuell?
Antivieren Programm fiel mir nur ein, weil ich mal Probleme mit dem CPU Load von G-Data hatte..
Da hat G-Data immer angezeigt 15% auslastung aber im Taskmanager stand dann bei den G-data prozessen 99%.
Ansonsten, lass doch mal das Game im Fenstermodus starten, in der auflösung 1024x768 oder so, und schau mal nebenbei im taskmanager was die höchste cpu last beansprucht. (falls nicht schon getan)

Ansonsten, wenns im OS nix an Software ist, kanns ja nur an evtl kaputter oder falsch eingestellter Hardware oder am Bios liegen. (meiner erfahrung nach  )

EDIT: Achja... sieh mal bei deinen energie einstellungen nach, und stell mal testweise auf höchstleistung falls nichtschon getan... wie schon am anfang angeprangert, kann das manchmal die cpu ausbremsen, der Umwelt zu liebe (AM ARSCH XDD)

mfG


----------



## Infernal005 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

hey,

also i hab jetzt nochmal nach geschaut, und nebenbei auf einem anderen bildschirm den task-manager laufen lassen.. hab so ca 30-50% CPU auslastung wenn ich was zocken.. hab black ops gespielt. und wenns ruckeln anfängt dann hats 95-99% CPU auslastug ^^ und nach dem ruckeln wieder so 30-50... 
die optionen hab i schon rauf gestellt.. 

edit: achja ich hab im BIOS die Grundeinstellunge zurückgeholt.. ruckelt dennoch

mfg phil


----------



## Infernal005 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

hey.
also jetzt wo ich das BIOS zurück gesetzt hab kommt immer die meldung beim starten "CPU Fan Error" oder so...
Aber der CPU Kühler läuft normal.. es kommt nur die meldung..

mfg phil


----------



## Pat82rick (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Hallo,

habe ein ähnliches Problem. Seit kurzem ruckeln unter Windows 7 sämtliche Spiele die ich dort installiert habe. Folgende Kandidaten: GTA IV, COD 4 MW, Two Worlds, Stalker SoC, Stalker Clear Sky Die laufen mit Frameraten von 9 - 20 Fps. Auch runterschreiben der Grafikdetails und der Auflösung ändert absolut nichts. Und vorher lief alles einwandfrei. Der Witz ist aber, unter Windows XP laufen alle Spiele anstandslos mit super Fps-Raten. Daher schliesse ich einen Hardware-Defekt schon mal aus. Temperaturen bewegen sich auch im grünen Bereich. Der Prozessor hat max. 46° und die Graka max 70°.

Mein System:
Phenom II X4 955 @stock
Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 Vapor X OC @ 940/1320 (auch @stock keine Besserung des Problems)
4 GB DDR3-1333 (G-Skill CL9)
Gigabyte 870A-UD3
Win 7 Ultimate x64

Folgende Massnahmen habe ich schon ergriffen, ich dachte erst es liegt am Catalyst 10.12, diesen wieder sauber deinstalliert, den 10.11er wieder drauf, keine Besserung. Im Bios AMD Cool`n Quiet deaktiviert, keine Besserung. Den Windows Search Index deaktiviert, keine Besserung. So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus. Auch das durschstöbern sämtlicher Foren brachte keinen Erfolg bis jetzt. Ich stehe schon ganz kurz davor Win7 wieder neu zu installieren. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin will ich mir diesen Nerv eigentlich ersparen. Ihr seid meine letzte Rettung


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Ist aber der einfachste Weg Windows neu zu installieren, denn vielleicht hast du dir ja was eingefangen, was Resourcen abzieht.


----------



## Pat82rick (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Ich fürchte das du Recht hast. Das einzige woran es vielleicht liegen könnte. Habe mir letztens Ad-Aware installiert. Ad-Aware hatte natürlich nichts besseres zu tun als Vispa (so ne Art XP Anti Spy) als Trojaner zu identifizieren, die vispa.exe zu löschen und den Zugriff zu sperren. Das deinstallieren von Ad-Aware und das neu installieren und einrichten von Vispa brachte auch keine Erfolg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Ich hab bei mir nur einen Virenscanner drauf, sonst nichts und hatte noch nie Probleme mit Viren, Trojanern oder sonst was.
Manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr.

Sicherheitssoft kann das System beeinflussen, auch mal negativ.


----------



## Pat82rick (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Ich fürchte du hast wohl Recht. Es gibt vielleicht noch eine Sache woran es liegen könnte. Habe mir Ad-Aware installiert. Ad-Aware hatte natürlich nichts besseres zu tun als Vispa (so ne Art XP Anti-Spy) als Trojaner zu identifizieren, die Vispa.exe zu löschen und den erneuten Zugriff darauf zu sperren. Habe dann Ad-Aware deinstalliert, Vista wieder installiert und eingerichtet. Aber brachte leider auch keine Besserung. Vielleicht hat es durch die Aktion von Ad Aware im System von Win 7 irgendwas zerschossen und die niedrigen Fps sind das Resultat


----------



## Pat82rick (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Sorry doppelpost

Habe noch als Firewall ZoneAlarm und als Virenscanner AntiVir. Welchen Virenscanner hast du drauf?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Hast du mal geguckt, ob irgendein Dienst Resourcen zieht, wenn du spielst?
Und noch was, was mir nicht klar ist, bezieht sich das jetzt auf Onlinegaming oder allgemein?


----------



## Pat82rick (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Es bezieht sich auf allgemeines Gaming, also Offline. Habe gerade mal geschaut, es sind 67 Prozesse am Laufen. Der Dienst der am meisten zieht ist svchost.exe mit 105.300 K. svchost ist auch insgesamt 10 mal in der Liste als aktiv angezeigt.


----------



## Infernal005 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

@quantenslipstream

ich hab ja windows erst vor kurzem neu installiert, da ich das probelm mit dem ruckelnten spielen hatte... also kanns daran nicht liegen.. und das problem mit dem CPU Fan hab ich noch immer...


----------



## Pat82rick (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alle Meine Games Ruckeln plötzlich! Trotz Mega Rechner!*

Hallo,

ich glaube das Problem ist gelöst. Es lag schlicht und einfach an falschen Einstellungen im Catalyst selbst. Die ganzen AA-Modi und AI waren alle auf Quality gestellt und nicht auf Performance. Keine Ahnung wie die Einstellungen zu stande kamen, ich war es jedenfalls nicht. habe jetzt alles auf Performance bzw. Use Application Settings gestellt und das AI habe ich mal deaktiviert. Jetzt läuft alles wieder so wie es sein soll. Allerdings merke ich gerade bei GTA IV das die Bildqualität doch schon ein bisschen drunter leidet. Wäre nice wenn mir vielleicht jemand die optimalen Catalyst-Einstellungen für die HD 5770 posten könnte. Habe mich eig. nie so damit beschäftigt da ich immer die Ingame-Settings genutzt habe.

Thx


----------

